# clomid



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

HI Girls,
                Really shamming asking this but has any 1 experienced dryness of the viginal area whilst taking clomid? Iam on day 12 2day and very dry which is making it very sore.. What can this be? hope some 1 could help as we need to have sex but find it hard as its soo dry. please help!!  
        Thanks hope to hear from u soon xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,

Don't worry about TMI questions,  we all need to ask these things .

At the top of this board there is a post advising how to improve EWCM (egg white cervical mucus).  Lots of tips form drinking grapefruit juice to pre-seed which you can buy online.  Quite a lot of girls recommend it.

Good luck


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi hun

I suffer with exactly the same hun and I know that a lot of the ladies also do - it's a common side effect.
x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi hun

Its a common side effect of Clomid.  Get yourself some Pre-Seed off the net, its sperm friendly lube and really helps.  Dont use the ordinary stuff though as its toxic to sperm and also the sperm cant swim through it.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me too, clomid has made mine disappear!

Grapefruit juice can help, certain brands of cough medicine (see Minxy's post at the top) and you can use preseed which is safe and doesnt kill the sperm (don't use other brands of lubricants as they kill sperm).


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Unfortunately its one of the known side effects of clomid...here's the link to my post...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41641.0.html

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

would vaseline be ok to use? lol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No !!!!

Vaseline is way too thick & sticky for swimmers to get through & may even kill off the swimmers as its petroleum jelly.

You need to ensure you use a lubricant specifically designed not to kill off sperm & is water based...so no lubricants with spermicide, no baby oil, no KY jelly, NO vaseline...

Some Durex lubricants are ok to use although check first...and Preseed is the best lubricant...

Or as per my other post, try drinking grapefruit juice or some of the other tips...

Also, vaseline can trap moisture and can cause sores and hinder the vagina's natural cleaning process...so not good at all !!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

NOOOOOOO! dont use it!


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

OK Thanks girls,
                    Can i buy pre-seed from my local chemist of stores?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

never seen it in chemists but you can buy it on line...I didn't suffer from dryness but bought some anyway...got it from SMS fertility as they do good deals...I'll PM you the link...


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, 
bought the pre-seed y-day off net and came this morning lol
  Cant wait to use it.
Thanks girls xx


----------

